

Depression and Programming - thaumaturgy
http://www.robsheldon.com/blog/depression-programming/

======
acoyfellow
I enjoy the insight in this area. It's something I often think about, and we
share some thoughts on the matter. "Is there something unique, or at least
less common, about programming compared to other professions?" I think there
is too. It's the reason why I actually lean towards design and marketing,
because my roots have been in programming, and my roots have been riddled with
depression. It's more than a coincidence, even if I might be a severe example.

------
lherr
> "thanks, now here's the next thing I need you to do."

Hits home. When I still had time to practice guitar, everyone knew me as "that
really talented guitar player", but now that I'm a programmer in a
corporation, most of my friends don't even know what programming is, and in my
job nobody knows If I'm a good or a bad programmer, not even my boss.

